# Happy First Birthday, Bleu!! (lotsa pics)



## Bleu (Jan 30, 2011)

Bleu turned 1 year old yesterday. Our first GSD and what a dream dog she has been. She has won all our hearts and we couldn't imagine life now without her. Wanted to share her first year with you all. 

First day with us..









Gettin bigger..









Funny ears..









Growing up..



























Enjoying life..









First camping trip..









First trip to the beach..









Camping at the beach..enjoying the sunrise!









Love the frisbee..

















And the ball..









And the hot tub..









On our walk..









All grown up..


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday, beautiful girl. Wishing for you many, many more. :birthday:


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Awwww she is beautiful, Happy Birthday bleu, From Nero..:gsdbeggin:


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh, she's absolutely beautiful! She's got such an expressive, happy face. You can really see the love she has for all of you. She's just so pretty. 
:birthday: Bleu!


----------



## GottaLoveHim (May 26, 2011)

:birthday: 
She's beautiful


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Ah she's beautiful, great pics, too!! Happy Birthday furbaby!!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Thumbs up to your and your great looking dog! Happy birthday to Bleu!


----------

